# Continuous Errors with Cpu-Z (Please help)



## Christian Collier (Jan 27, 2021)

Hi,

Specs:
Ryzen 5 3600, Aorus Master 3060ti, 2x8 3600mhz Corsair Vengeance Ram, ROG LC240 cooler, Asrock B450 Steel legend motherboard, Seagate Barracuda 2tb hardrive, and 500gb Samsung 860 EVO

Issue:
Recently, I have been getting continuous errors with the "Cpu-Z Service":

The description for Event ID 875 from source Application Popup cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event: 

cpuz136_x64.sys

The message resource is present but the message was not found in the message table

I would love to hear some advice which would help me resolve this problem.

Thanks, Christian.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Is this actually having an effect on your computer?


----------



## Christian Collier (Jan 27, 2021)

Corday said:


> Is this actually having an effect on your computer?


Whenever my computer crashes or freezes I receive that error in my event viewer; so I am assuming it is somewhat related at the very least.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If you're overclocking try setting back a bit. Also more help if you post your temps here.


----------



## Christian Collier (Jan 27, 2021)

Corday said:


> If you're overclocking try setting back a bit. Also more help if you post your temps here.


I haven’t (yet) overclocked as the gpu is a fairly new part; also my temps are good


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Try uninstalling and reinstalling both CPU-Z and Speecy. (They both use cpuz136_x64.sys).


----------



## Christian Collier (Jan 27, 2021)

SpywareDr said:


> Try uninstalling and reinstalling both CPU-Z and Speecy. (They both use cpuz136_x64.sys).


I do not have either of them downloded


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Do either of them show up in "Uninstall or change a Program"?

(To get there, tap and release the [Winkey], type in *appwiz.cpl* and press [Enter]).

If they are there, uninstall them.


----------



## Christian Collier (Jan 27, 2021)

SpywareDr said:


> Do either of them show up in "Uninstall or change a Program"?
> 
> (To get there, tap and release the [Winkey], type in *appwiz.cpl* and press [Enter]).
> 
> If they are there, uninstall them.


Neither are there


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

That's weird. What about Soluto? See here: c:\windows\temp\cpuz136\cpuz136_x64.sys what is it?


----------



## Christian Collier (Jan 27, 2021)

SpywareDr said:


> That's weird. What about Soluto? See here: c:\windows\temp\cpuz136\cpuz136_x64.sys what is it?


Sadly not


----------



## Christian Collier (Jan 27, 2021)

SpywareDr said:


> That's weird. What about Soluto? See here: c:\windows\temp\cpuz136\cpuz136_x64.sys what is it?


I’ve even reset my computer numerous time yet this still happens


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Malware maybe?

Recommend reading these instructions first: Malware Removal Help Posting Instructions

Then click here to start a new topic our Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum.

After you've been given a clean bill of health from one of our Malware experts, and if you're still having the same problem, return to this thread se we can pursue some other options.


----------

